# The Wolverine: Erster Trailer zum neuen Film mit Hugh Jackman



## Matthias Dammes (27. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Wolverine: Erster Trailer zum neuen Film mit Hugh Jackman* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Wolverine: Erster Trailer zum neuen Film mit Hugh Jackman


----------



## kidou1304 (27. März 2013)

NA ENDLICH KOMMTE DAS DINGEN!!!


----------



## Metko1 (27. März 2013)

ich frag mich zu welcher zeit  sich der film spielt in der reihe? also definitiv nach "Origin"

aber vor 1? oder nach 3? ich persöhnlich würd sagen direkt nach Origin da immer erwähnt wird   was sie ihm angetan haben, sonst würds für mich kein sinn machen da es auch nicht aussieht das es in der zukunft spielt


----------



## Chief05 (27. März 2013)

The Wolverine spielt zeitlich nach X-Men 3


----------



## Metko1 (27. März 2013)

Chief05 schrieb:


> The Wolverine spielt zeitlich nach X-Men 3


 
oh ok... hoffentlich erklährt der film auch wie es dazu kam das er jetzt wieder wie ein Obdachloser aussieht xD.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2013)

Ich hoffe die feilen an den SFX noch ein wenig.
Die Szene auf dem Zug sah ja mal absolut schlecht animiert aus.


----------



## soranPanoko (28. März 2013)

naja bin mal gespannt wie sehr er sich ans comic hält, ist ja immer so ne sache ...
Auf Day of the Future past nächstes jahr freue ich mih aber mehr


----------

